# Lightweight bike porn- at least for me. Caminargent city bike via Bikeville



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 4, 2013)

Hex bar?  This one's an octobar, and a pretty darn gorgeous machine.  A true sign of my sickness is that I think the eBay price was reasonable, considering.
http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2012/12/caminade-caminargent-city-bike.html


----------



## momona (Jan 4, 2013)

*Wow*

I want one.

I think my sk just gave me the evil eye.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 5, 2013)

WOW Andrew, that is absolutely beautiful!!!!!  Never seen one before.  Thanks for sharing & I want one too.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 5, 2013)

That bike is a rolling bit of artwork and a fine example of engineering.I wonder what the lucky new owner will be doing with it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Besides maybe one of those CCM Flytes this may be the only other vintage foreign made bike I've seen so far that I would consider owning. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ridiculously cool... There are so many interesting elements going through those pictures. I would love one. I really like the way they did the lights and wiring on it, along with those frame tubes and the lugs. It just has so many cool little turns to the design.


----------



## sam (Jan 9, 2013)

That bike and a lot more in :http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-The-Gol...788?pt=US_Nonfiction_Book&hash=item5d3891480c


----------

